# The hardest day of my life, 01/10/09



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

My wife and I had to make that horrible drive to the vet, one that I will never forget. He was 14 yrs old, so he has been with us along time. He couldnt get up, even if I picked him up in the back. So I made the call and asked his vet to evaluate him. He also had pneumonia He was the best friend anyone could ask for, he will be in our hearts forever. I still cry everyday. We went to godsgoldenacres.com on 01/17/09, and got a beautiful Golden that we named Kody. He is helping this difficult time, we love him, he is so cute. Here is Jake, on the third of January, And Kody. Thank you, Rick Stewart


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Rick, I understand you pain and feel so sorry for your loss. Kody looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Jake. He was a handsome ole soul. I bet you'll have many great memories of him to keep you company for a long time to come.

Kody is a real sweetie, too. He'll want to make a lot of good memories with you.

Welcome to the Forum--wish it were under better circumstances. You have lots of new friends here now. We've got broad shoulders if you need somebody to lean on.

Scott J.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Jake was a handsome guy. It's so hard letting them go, I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Your Kody is really cute...I'm glad you have him to help you deal with the pain.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. Love that new boy, but hold those memories close. I'm sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan." ​ 
Irving Townsend​Your pup is adorable.​


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Jake was...I am so very sorry for your loss. I know you must have wonderful memories..hang on to them during this difficult time.
You new pup is sure a cutie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Having lost several goldens over the years I can feel your pain. Your Jake looks like the sweetest boy. Like you I couldn't bear to come home to a goldenless home and wasn't long in filling the gap. The new pup did wonders at both understanding what I was going through and cheering me up at the same time. I'm sure Kody is doing the same for you.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Jake. He sure was a handsome boy and glad you had those 14 precious years with him. It is never easy but with your new addition it will help you cope a little easier. Kody sure is a cutie. When your ready we'd love to hear some of your happy stories of Jake.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rick I am so terribly sorry to hear of your loss of Jake. He was a beautiful boy. Welcome to the forum. So many of us here have walked in those sad shoes. Your Kody looks like a precious bundle of joy. Cherish your memories of Jake while making new ones with Kody. Pups have a way of making us smile through our tears, don't they?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Jake was a handsome old guy, I love his white face. He will be missed, 14 years is a grand long time to be in your lives. I am sorry for your loss.

Kody looks full of it and I bet he will help you through your loss. Puppy Breath does wonders doesn't it...can you give him an ear nibble from us please.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Rick,
Jake was a beauty. I love those old faces the best. They just melt your heart.
it is a hard thing to do - the hardest - but I'm sure it was best for jake. We seem to find it harder to let go than they do.
Kody is too cute. I'm sure he will make it easier to accept Jake's passing. The snuggling and cuddling and puppy kisses should make you feel better.
May you and Kody have many wonderful years together.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry about your losing Jake. It is so hard. I am sure Kody will bring much joy to your hearts. Thanks for joining us and keep posting pictures of both your boys.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The juxtaposytion of the beautiful old face with the cloudy eyes and wise white hair and the fluffy cheerful pup made me teary!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rick, I am so sorry for your loss. You've found a place populated by many who have walked in your shoes and all who share a special bond and love with goldens. Jake will always be with you and I'm sure he's very happy that your new little one is helping to heal your heart. Sweet Jake will always be with you.... only now on silent paws. You did the most selfless act of love by setting him free of his pain....... and he deserved nothing less. Please join our discussions and share stories and more pics.... and if you need to vent or cry, we'll be here for you.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry you found us under such sad circumstances but you have come to the right place. I too found many here who understood my grief when I lost my first golden Kody...yes...you're new pups name brought a smile to my face. Your angel Jake is in good company at the Bridge. It is never easy to say goodbye. The pain will ease and one day you will find yourself smiling through the tears when you are reminded of your sweet boy. Please share stories and pictures of both boys when you feel up to it.

Godspeed sweet angel Jake.....................


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jake, I know how hard it is!

Good luck with the puppy, I hope he lifts your spirits!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful loving face your old manhad, and how lucky you were to have had him so long. But no matter how long you have them it is never long enough, is it. 

That is such a hard decision to make but so often it has to be made and we want to do right by our beloved animals. R.i.p. Sweet jake

i am glad you got a new pup. He can never replace your jake, but he is making his own place in your heart and memories.


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you very much. This is an awesome site, I wish I would of found it sooner. Your replies and thoughts mean alot to me and my wife.


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

They sure do. Its helping alot.


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you so very much for you kind words, this is truly a wonderful site!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss of your handsome guy Jake. Such a gentle, kind, wise face. I know how much you and your wife's hearts are hurting right now. I hope your new cute little guy Kody will help turn some of your tears into smiles. I know the memories in your heart will be with you both forever, and new memories are now being made with little Kody. He will help you I am sure, as you grieve the loss of your beloved friend. Godspeed sweet Jake.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

You offered Jake the most selfless gift of love by letting him go. What a handsome, dignified gentleman - I adore the White Face Veterans.

Kody will help fill the void, he is adorable. He will assure that you smile through your tears.

Godspeed, Jake.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's so hard to say goodbye . . .


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

So sorry about your loss! 

Kody is so cute and fluffy. I'm sure he will bring you lots of joy.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Jake. he looked like a real sweetheart, I loved the grey face.

I'm sure Kody will bring you much joy. 

welcome to the forum!:wavey:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, tough times you need good friends.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Your Jake was a beautiful guy. I'm happy you found the site. We're a friendly bunch here


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rick, your tears are a testament to a wonderful love. It is the hardest and most unselfish gift you give to release a beloved companion from a failing body. Many of us here know the depth of your heartache. Sometime, your memories of your old boy Jake will bring more smiles than tears, but that will come in its own time. In the meantime, enjoy your adorable fluffy fella, who has a great name. My own angel, Cody, also made his passage to the Bridge at the age of fourteen....and I still weep over three years later.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of handsome Jake. What a sweet, white face he had. I know your pain, as so many of us have lost our best furry friends. Your little one Kody is cutie too. I hope that he can make you smile and remind you of memories of Jake.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Jake~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us due to the loss of handsome Jake. He looked like he was a wise and regal soul. I now he is still with you in your memories and your love and will be there on silent paws helping Kody to be the best pup he can be. Kody looks like a spunky boy. Hope to see more pictures of the both of them and share some memories of Jake. 
Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We love these old goldens. At 14 years living with Jake was probably effortless. Your puppy Kody will be a change of pace. One doesn't replace the other. But I feel that a puppy certainly helped us through the grieving process. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

am so sorry for your loss...i understand the pain when barney left us...it was a dreadful feeling ever and i do not wish to go thru that again....am sorry...


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

What a beautiful looking boy. Comfort yourself in knowing that you did right by him and gave him a good life. We should all be so lucky to live as he did.

We just went through the same thing. Bit by bit the crying subsides and is replaced by fond memories. The tears still come but they are not as wrenching.

The new puppy will help by making you laugh and also helping you to appreciate the good times that are to come.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Jake was a handsome boy. I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye. How bittersweet having these lovely animals in our lives can be - such endless joy, love, warmth, and friendship we are the fortunate recipients of and how briefly we are blessed to have them with us. 

The best medicine for your broken heart is another golden. They can never replace the friend you lost, but I am always amazed at how they grow to fill your life with joy in a way that is no less special. 

I hope you and you wife stay with us as share your stories of Jake with us and let us watch Kody grow!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry. Jake was beautiful. He was a lucky pup to have his people love him to the end.

May Kody help you heal


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum... so very sorry for your loss of your golden boy, hope the little one helps ease the pain a little.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He was a lovely Boy and i do know how you feel


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry you lost your beautiful boy. It is very hard but welcome to your new addition and welcome to the forum.
Love to see more pics and hear stories of both your boys.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Jake - there is something about those white faces that get to you - they always look to handsome and wise. Jake's memories will live on in your hearts and he will always be with you - you just won't see him.

Run free, play hard with your new friends and sleep softly Jake


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, Jake was a very a very handsome and distinguished gentleman and I am sure you enjoyed every single day with him. Hold onto all those memories and remember they might leave us in body, but their spirits are always with us.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you loss... they leave such a great big hole in our hearts I know our family never felt loss like it. The only thing for us was to get another GR, and then Obi came along! We waited a year and that was much too long in retrospect... now I will never be without two goldens.

Good luck with your new pup, I just know he will help to heal that gaping hole in your heart!

You'll never forget the dog you lost but in time, you'll be able to reminis (sp) and smile about the good times (its been 4 years for us and I still find it hard)


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

First off, so sorry for your loss of Jake  He was very handsome!
Second, welcome to the forum! Good luck with your new pup. See you around!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved Jake. He looks so much like my Bridge Boy Sam....brings tears. The fact that you had him for so many years is a blessing. Your new little guy is adorable. I hope he helps fill the void left by Jake. He'll never replace Jake, but can help you through your grief while forging another Golden Love in your life.

May I offer a bit of learned advice. Try not to compare your new little guy to Jake. I did with my new boy Ike. Not intentionally, but Sam was my only dog and only reference point. Raising Ike, I soon learned that Sam was NOT the norm. He did not have puppy moments and Ike was all about puppy moments. I now know that I've been blessed with two halves of a whole...I hope that makes sense.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I know many of us here can feel your pain just in reading the thread title. Your Jake was a stunning looking boy. And seeing the photo of Kody the phrase " Circle of Life" pups into my head. I am sure Jake is watching over you and Kody with that big grin on his face.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Many of us seem to have lost a friend lately, and I'm sure they are all in a better place playing with each other, hamming it up and waiting for that special day...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Rick, so many of us have been there.I am so very sorry for your loss of Jake. He was so gorgeous and it's wonderful you had him all his life. Kody will help you with your grief and bring new light to your lives. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

And if I go,
while you're still here...
Know that I live on,
vibrating to a different measure
--behind a thin veil you cannot see through.
You will not see me,
so you must have faith.
I wait for the time when we can soar together again,
--both aware of each other.
Until then, live your life to its fullest.
And when you need me,
Just whisper my name in your heart,
...I will be there.

"Ascension"​
What a beautiful boy Jake was...that sweet face. He'll always be close, your love for each other assures that....Kody has some big shoes to fill, but like Paula said, their spirits will make a full circle, different, yet all part of the 'whole'. Peace.


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

*Jake and Kody*

I sure wish I would have found this site along tiime ago. Kody is doing great, They are the best dog in the world.


moverking said:


> And if I go,​
> 
> 
> while you're still here...
> ...


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

jake got the same coloring as my dulce mia....kody is so cute....am glad kody will be there to help you get thru the pain....be strong....


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Rick, thank you for sharing the pictures - it is obvious that your home is a very warm and loving one for furry friends, and I know that Jake's spirit will continue to live on in the love and care you give to your new baby, Kody.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beauty Jake was....and Kody is such a cutie, Im happy for you that you have a new pup to help with the sadness of losing Jake. Each day gets a bit easier...and thank goodness you have a sweet pup to help you through.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

My own story is somewhat similar to yours. My Jean-luc passed away on Jan 10th, 2008. He was 17 years old and it was absolutely devastating. Jean-luc had a tumor on the spleen which was inoperable and he got to where he simply wouldn't eat. I was even hand feeding him baby food till the end. I finally had to have put to sleep because he got to where he woudn't even the babyfood. It was either have him put to sleep or watch him stare to death.... and I simply couldn't let that happen. 

Your new puppy will defiantly help heal the loss. I got my dear Jean-luc, Jr. a few days after losing my Jean-luc.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness, did you say 17 years?

That was one extremely well cared for Golden.

I'm very sorry for your loss, but celebrate the wonderful life Jean-luc must have had 



wabmorgan said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> My own story is somewhat similar to yours. My Jean-luc passed away on Jan 10th, 2008. He was 17 years old and it was absolutaly desvating. Jean-luc had a tumor on the spleen which was inoperable and he got to where he simply wouldn't eat. I was even hand feeding him baby food till the end.
> 
> Your new puppy will defeantly help heal the loss. I got my dear Jean-luc, Jr. a few days after losing my Jean-luc.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Rick and thanks for the pictures. Kody will help the pain. (Even it's through lack of sleep)


----------



## jjcason (Jan 22, 2009)

*Right there with you...*

I am so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, I have no words to magically make the hurt go away, but let me tell you that you are not alone. I lost my little girl in October and I am struggling too to figure out how to live without her. Jake was very handsome and I know he will be so missed. But hopefully Kody will at least give you some comforting cuddles as you deal with your grief!!! Good luck to you. Janell


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Oh my goodness, did you say 17 years?
> 
> That was one extremely well cared for Golden.
> 
> I'm very sorry for your loss, but celebrate the wonderful life Jean-luc must have had


Yes. Jean-luc was 17 years old. And he was extremely well cared for. We LOVED him very very much. 

When I got Junior from the breeder she said she had never heard of a Golden living for so long. 

Even one of vets I consulted with at the end said it was amazing he had lived for such a long time. 

Really... I can't take much credit... all I did was give Jean-luc food, water and LOVE!!!! 

All though I do miss Jean-luc very much.... I also now love Junior very very much. He looks a lot like Jean-luc excet his fur is lighter and he is very sweet.... although at times he is much more destructive than Jean-luc was. :lol:


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Jake. May he rest in peace. Congratulations on Kody! What fun to have a puppy in the house again!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

We are so sorry for your loss. We so know what you are going though... we lost our Sammy girl on Easter of last year... She was 13 years old and was one of the best things that came into our lifes... We still have tears every know and then. Not a day goes by that we dont think about her. But we know she is not sick any more. 
We also found a pup a few months later ... and she is wonderful. Even though we miss our Sammy girl... we are glad to be able to give Ruby a wonderful home and life. 
Hang in there...


----------

